# Simple-Shot Flipkung Survival Slingshots



## CanH8r (Dec 3, 2013)

Review of the Maxim Champ and Axiom Flipkung Survival Slingshots.


----------



## DogBox (Aug 11, 2014)

Yeah, nice slingshots! Both of them. Also, nice knife!!! Sharp too! As sharp as the Maxim and Axiom!


----------



## CanH8r (Dec 3, 2013)

DogBox said:


> Yeah, nice slingshots! Both of them. Also, nice knife!!! Sharp too! As sharp as the Maxim and Axiom!


Love that knife... It's a Smith and Wesson.


----------



## SimpleShot (Aug 30, 2012)

Thanks Jeff!


----------



## DogBox (Aug 11, 2014)

Yep! That explains it! You shoot it well too!

Love that knife... It's a Smith and Wesson.

[ I like a guy who likes nice things...]

Edit. Don't know what's up with this 'editor' - this was supposed to be a 'quote' - until I pressed the Enter button???

screwed everything up...! DB


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Great review !

I like the axiom design better.

i got one of these m&p smith and wessons good knifes, but they need some

maintenance with the screws...


----------



## DogBox (Aug 11, 2014)

FeralPigeon said:


> Great review !
> 
> I like the axiom design better.
> 
> ...


Can you actually "open them" with your thumb? Or, "one hand"??

Just asking...


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

DogBox said:


> FeralPigeon said:
> 
> 
> > Great review !
> ...


when i first got it i opened it single handed but because of the shock all of the screws on the frame became loose... now i rarely use folding knives but when i do i open with my thumb.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Wow those look great!

I would use one as an everyday. I will get one eventually!


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

NaturalFork said:


> Wow those look great!
> 
> I would use one as an everyday. I will get one eventually!


I would recommand thw axiom.


----------



## Poiema (Jul 21, 2014)

Hey Canh8r, VERY clever mod with the paracord pinky hole. Excellent review*!*


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

I really like the axiom shape also. Does anyone know if Simpleshot still has both models?

Edit: I just checked and simple-shot.com has them for 55 bucks. Not too bad for a "forever" fork if you ask me. I wonder if Nathan is bringing any to the ecst this year... If you do Nathan, I will buy one for sure, guaranteed. I hope he sees this, hahaha.


----------

